# BSW Conservatories



## Paul Fletcher (Sep 12, 2008)

Has anyone heard of BSW conservatories, based in Limassol and if so do you know what their reputation is like?

Any info much appreciated


----------



## pacific0777 (Feb 6, 2009)

Paul Fletcher said:


> Has anyone heard of BSW conservatories, based in Limassol and if so do you know what their reputation is like?
> 
> Any info much appreciated


Hello i used to live in cyprus limassol and i used to work for BSW they do not have a good rep <snip>


----------

